# Trent (GSD) and Siege (Malinois) - photo heavy



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I have about 100 total photos to post so be prepared for a ton of new threads over the next week or two. For now, here's a mish mash of Trent and Siege from the last few days! 

Siege says "good morning!"









"Now pet me please"









Pretty, sweet girl


































I kinda really love her









And then Trent and I spent some one on one time running around and taking photos


















Still my best boy













































Mighty hunter has brought down wild squeaky pig



























And more Siege! I took a million photos of her indoors because the hardwood floor matches with her coat so well




































Playing with her new tug









"Give me my toy back please. I'll wait patiently."









"Haha j/k what is patience I Am Malinois"









also I think Malinois are part predatory cat and part gazelle


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

And two pictures of Trent I took on a foggy night in neighborhood, going out of my comfort zone


















Siege says thanks for looking!!


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Lovely, lovely, lovely. The dogs as well as your composition. One photo caught my attention especially. You have two of Trent standing between two mossy tree trunks--the one where he is standing just a bit farther back is the one (he's a bit closer in the other one). Normally I'm not for the center of interest actually in dead center as he is there, but it all works so well! The angles of the tree trunks, his position, the contrast in color, the look on his face... It's really great.

And all of you who have mals make me wish I were younger, I would love to have one. My little high-drive Czech boy is about all I can handle at my age, I am sure. Might even have to get ankle-biters after these two, lol.

Susan


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Great photos as usual, the ones of Trent in the forest are my favourite


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Your dogs are gorgeous and your photography is STUNNING!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful pictures, she is lovely and trent is so handsome.


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice pictures and nice doggies. I especially like the pic of Trent broadside in the fog.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I like tree climbing Trent


----------



## happyblond (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Trent and Siege are beautiful dogs!!  Very nice photos of them.


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

Beautiful photos, Rei!
Q: what is the difference in temperament between the two dogs and which one is easier to have as pet?


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

You take such amazing photographs <3 I can't get over how stunning your two are. I just adore them! ^_^


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate each and every one of your comments, and I wager Trent and Siege do, too!! 



Susan_GSD_mom said:


> Lovely, lovely, lovely. The dogs as well as your composition. One photo caught my attention especially. You have two of Trent standing between two mossy tree trunks--the one where he is standing just a bit farther back is the one (he's a bit closer in the other one). Normally I'm not for the center of interest actually in dead center as he is there, but it all works so well! The angles of the tree trunks, his position, the contrast in color, the look on his face... It's really great.
> 
> And all of you who have mals make me wish I were younger, I would love to have one. My little high-drive Czech boy is about all I can handle at my age, I am sure. Might even have to get ankle-biters after these two, lol.
> 
> Susan


Thank you!! That is one of my favorites as well, I had a certain image in mind before taking the shot and am glad I got it  

Malinois are a great breed - I admittedly used to be a bit of a GSD elitist, but getting to know Mals in person really changed my mind. I wasn't sure if I was ready for one yet, but in the end decided I wasn't going to have an opportunity like this again  Some would argue I am too young to have a GSD, let alone a Malinois (I turned 21 this last summer), but we all know our own limits and how much crazy we're willing to live with!! 

I imagine your Czech boy would give anyone a run for their money, too :wild:




Cschmidt88 said:


> You take such amazing photographs <3 I can't get over how stunning your two are. I just adore them! ^_^


Thank you!!! Same to you <3 I seriously love catching up with all things Natsu and Dakota so much!



mikeber said:


> Beautiful photos, Rei!
> Q: what is the difference in temperament between the two dogs and which one is easier to have as pet?


Thank you! That's a good question, and it's hard for me to answer it without going into a bit of detail, so here goes! 

Despite the similarities between GSDs and Mals, Trent and Siege are opposites in a lot of ways. They're on different ends of the spectrum for their respective breeds, so it's pretty interesting to talk about. 

Trent (the GSD) is uncharacteristically independent, very forward, impulsive but deliberate, possessive, defensive, and easily goes over threshold in prey and easily overstimulated. Has a lot of things he dislikes and has no problem expressing his displeasure at people or dogs. Definitely handler hard and does not respond to verbal corrections much at all, and barely to physical ones. Good instincts and judgement of certain situations in my personal opinion. As far as disposition goes, I prefer him. He thinks, he does things with purpose, and he takes his jobs seriously (whether self appointed or given). He's steadfast. 

Siege (the Malinois) is very highly dependent and more reactionary. Not reactive in the dog people sense of the word...more in the sense that her actions are usually a reaction/response to something (as opposed to Trent who just barrels forward at everything with no provocation). She's also impulsive but easy to reign back because she is so handler dependent. Not as easily overstimulated but also not as brazenly confident as Trent is. She's very, very social with people and there aren't many ways a person could elicit an aggressive response (which for the record, is not a common trait in the Malinois breed...I can count on one hand the Mals I know with her nerve and social openness). She's more sensitive than my GSD, especially to verbal corrections, much quicker and easier to engage, and just a happy, happy girl. 

Which is the easier pet? It's difficult to say. The honest answer is neither, but if I had to choose I'd say my GSD would be most people's choice. He's a very easy dog to live with once you get to know him, undemanding indoors with an off switch that lasts forever. Fine with cats and all sorts of small animals, good with kids, and content to just be alone. However, the reason I say neither is because of his low threshold for defensive behaviors and his high possessiveness, neither of which are typically desirable pet traits. 

Personally, I find my Malinois much easier because I want a dog that turns "on" at the drop of a hat, and has the mental stamina to work forever for her handler (my GSD loves to work, loves to engage, but works harder for a reward than he would for me alone). 

The reason why she wouldn't be a good pet for most people? She tries to kill cats, jumps on counters/desks/chairs, has no idea what "house rules" mean, and her default action when she's happy/excited is to bite. When I'm playing with her or about to feed her or take her out, all you hear is CHOMP CHOMP SNAP SNAP CHOMP and all I see is her teeth inches from my face. She's connected with my chin, arms, chest, stomach, and scraped up my fingers before. Personally I think it's a lot of fun, but my roommates don't agree LOL


----------



## mikeber (May 11, 2013)

Rei said:


> Thanks so much everyone, I really appreciate each and every one of your comments, and I wager Trent and Siege do, too!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed answer. Apparently you are a special person for living with such dogs and your roomates for accepting it...


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful photos & beautiful dogs!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Rei said:


> The reason why she wouldn't be a good pet for most people? She tries to kill cats, jumps on counters/desks/chairs, has no idea what "house rules" mean, and her default action when she's happy/excited is to bite. When I'm playing with her or about to feed her or take her out, all you hear is CHOMP CHOMP SNAP SNAP CHOMP and all I see is her teeth inches from my face. She's connected with my chin, arms, chest, stomach, and scraped up my fingers before. Personally I think it's a lot of fun, but my roommates don't agree LOL


I thought you were talking about my Zoey for a second  All my friends think I live with a crazy dog, but I love all of her antics, including the teeth clacking/chattering. 

Your pups are gorgeous! Love them both :wub::wub:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs and beyond gorgeous pics! Interesting to read about different breeds and how they act. Thanks for adding that.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I remember meeting Trent years ago, love that dog. 
I'm glad I get to see your girl on FB, she's a very pretty girl.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

mikeber said:


> Thanks for the detailed answer. Apparently you are a special person for living with such dogs and your roomates for accepting it...


Haha, they are exactly the kind of dogs I enjoy living with. I suspect they're slowly eating away my brain cells because now I think crazy is the norm  It's a lot of fun though!



Ruger Monster said:


> Beautiful photos & beautiful dogs!


Thank you so much!



Nickyb said:


> I thought you were talking about my Zoey for a second  All my friends think I live with a crazy dog, but I love all of her antics, including the teeth clacking/chattering.
> 
> Your pups are gorgeous! Love them both :wub::wub:


Thank you!! Hahaha exactly! You definitely have to have a certain sense of humor with these dogs, and it's amazing how much trouble she can get into and _still _make me laugh. 



Nikitta said:


> Gorgeous dogs and beyond gorgeous pics! Interesting to read about different breeds and how they act. Thanks for adding that.


Thank you so much for the comment and reading through all of that! It's hard just to pinpoint one or two differences, so I always end up typing so much. I love talking about these two dogs  



mjbgsd said:


> I remember meeting Trent years ago, love that dog.
> I'm glad I get to see your girl on FB, she's a very pretty girl.


He's still a nut! Goes between being the most self possessed, independent, dependable dog ever and a high strung bear that wants to scream the song of his people. Wouldn't trade that for the world though LOL 

And I love keeping in touch on FB too! When school/work related things get less overwhelming I'll bug you about going on a hike or to a park together with a dog or four. Akbar's grown into an incredible dog under your training and dedication :wub:


----------

